# Dropbox cloud to store all your books for easy access on Kindle



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

If anyone is using Calibre to organise their book collection, there is a fairly simple way to access every book you have direct to your kindle.
You will need a computer running 
Calibre (free from http://calibre-ebook.com/download_windows)
Calibre2opds (free from http://code.launchpad.net/calibre2opds/release2/2.4/+download/calibre2opds-2.4.exe
Dropbox from my referral link here http://db.tt/bwrQvHl (gives me an extra 250MB if you use my link)
or direct from http://www.dropbox.com)

First open a Dropbox account and install the app on your PC (you will get 2GB of storage free)
Install Calibre and set the library to sit in your "My Documents/My Dropbox/Public/Library" folder
Run Calibre2opds and browse the database folder to the same folder as the Calibre Library

Click the "generate catalogs" and you will now have a web based library

Enter your dropbox folder and find the _catalog folder, enter the folder and look for catalog.html.
Once you have found catalog.html, right click on it, drop down menu, dropbox - copy link 
Which will look something like like http://dl.dropbox.com/x/1234567/library/_catalog/catalog.html
If you store this address on your Kindle web browser, you will be able to load your MOBI library books from anywhere in the world.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, I've been doing this for awhile now.  It's so convenient!  It works great on my ipad and iphone too.  It's one of the reasons why I'm hesitant to get rid of my kindle keyboard 3g.  I would hate to lose the ability to download my books from anywhere.  

Nicole


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And it's one of the reasons I still have my K1 with the 16GB SD card I added...I have all my books with me at all times.... 

But I do think it's a great tip...I love Dropbox and use it all the time to have things available to all my devices.  Thanks for the info on how to use it with Calibre.

Betsy


----------



## Snorkledorf (Oct 18, 2009)

For Mac and Linux users, the cross-platform download pages for Calibre and Calibre2opds are here:

Calibre: http://calibre-ebook.com/download

Calibre2opds: http://wiki.mobileread.com/wiki/Calibre2OpdsInstall


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

Some snapshots of the 'cloud' from a Kindle3 and a Blackberry


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

What's the easiest and/or best way to approach this if my books are in a different folder (My Docs > Calibre or something like that)?

The obvious answer seems to be to move them, but I'm wondering if that'll impact all the work I've done in Calibre. Could I ask DropBox to look in a different folder?


----------



## sarahsbloke (Sep 24, 2011)

I use SyncToy 2.1 to duplicate my calibre folder into the Dropbox folder.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

sarahsbloke said:


> I use SyncToy 2.1 to duplicate my calibre folder into the Dropbox folder.


Does that duplicate the calibre settings like tags & metadata & allow you to delete the original source? I'm too low on disk space to have 2 copies of everything.


----------

